# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Save as PDF Macro for Excel 2011 for Mac

## NorthBank98

Hi All,

I'm creating a sales order database on Excel 2011 for Mac and need a save as PDF macro to save a specific worksheet with the filename corresponding to a specific cell.

I have spent 3 days searching for something related to this, including threads on this forum, but nothing has worked so I signed up and thought I'll ask if anyone could help me out.

My knowledge of programming is virtually none existent by the way.

Thank you!

----------


## JosephP

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


for instance

----------


## NorthBank98

Thanks Joseph, but it doesn't work. I get an error saying: "Method 'ExportAsFixedFormat' of object '_worksheet' failed.

Any solutions to this?

Also I would like to save the pdf in a specific folder, is there anywhere of specifying this?

----------


## NorthBank98

Ok, so I tried it again and it worked at first, but it was saving the worksheet over many pages in pdf form. So I went into file>print on excel and set it to "Fit to 1 page". When I did this the macro stopped working and gave me the same error as above. Tried it a couple more times but it still doesn't work.

Anyone able to help me? Much appreciated!

----------


## JosephP

have a look here http://www.rondebruin.nl/mac.htm#PDF

there is a bug that causes the file name to include the sheet name but the basic code is



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## flamilo

Hello, i'm french so i don't understand everything but i'm trying. I'm trying to use your code JP put it does't work, they say to me that there is a problem whith : savefile = ActiveWorkbook.Path & Application.PathSeparator & Sheets("sheet1").Range("a1").Value

ps : i wound link to save my pdf sheets on the desktop and i would like to chose which sheet i want to save in pdf. 

Thx for your help

----------


## JosephP

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------

